# A Christmas visit



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

All is right with the world. My son is still stationed at Ft. Carson, Co. and made it in this afternoon for Christmas!! 
Merry Christmas everybody!!
Linda


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very happy for you and the whole family, Linda....

Give him a good hug and a 'Thank You' from all of us....

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I certainly will !! Thanks!! And I hope you have a wonderful Christmas also !! (and Happy New Year)


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

wonderful gift . . . one that could not be purchased. please enjoy your holidays together


----------

